# Equine consultant looking to help and get input



## TudorRose (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,

So I'm very excited because I have decided to finally start my own business as an equine consultant. This has always been my dream and was why I got a PhD in nutrition.

I want to be a part of this forum to offer advice and in return find out from folks what they might use an equine consultant for etc. I hope this can be a mutually beneficial relationship.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

This is interesting. You said equine consultant, do you mean consulting based on just nutrition? Or a consultant for all aspects of the horse?


----------



## TudorRose (Feb 20, 2007)

Well my university training is nutrition but it would be a broad based equine consulting business. I have 20+ years of horse owning experience went through pony club. I've competed in pretty much all English disciplines, dressage, show jumping, eventing, showing hunters in the UK. I've done some endurance rides, lots of trail riding, fox hunting, gymkhana, I've ridden side saddle and was a groom for a woman who did combined driving. I also worked as a groom in a boarding facility outside of London looking after various pleasure horses and polo ponies. I played polo for Edinburgh University and also for the University of California Davis. I've also been a working student for an FEI level dressage rider. So I have a lot of equine experience to draw on. I already teach english riding to about 1st level dressage and training level eventing so thats where the idea of doing evaluations of peoples riding via video came from. 

Most horse owners who keep horses as a hobby (and some who are professionals) need help woth something. For example many times I've been asked how to get weight on a horse to find out the issue is not so much diet but nutritional management and they had no idea they needed a worming schedule or vaccination schedule etc etc I can help people get those kind of things in place and integrate all areas of their horse owning which is something that a vet is not going to do. A vet would rarely tell someone the best ways to store their feed or things to consider when designing a barn.

I also have a pretty good network of other people who are experts in their fields who I can refer people to for when I can't help.


----------

